# Favorite or least Favorite Gas can???



## keyman512us (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey All...(Goose's post on gas in infrequently used engines got me thinking)lol

I was wondering, in the ever changing scheme of things (with all the choices we have today):

When it comes to "Favorite or least favorite" category...Which "gas can" would you vote "Best or worst"???

For the "worst" column I would have to vote for the "ventless type" (sold by WalMart) who else???
Takes forever to empty into the tank, usually spills at the least oportune time, and I wonder if it is even approved (for use in Mass)???

Some might shake their head on this one...but I actually was "refused" at a gas station once with one of those Walmart gas cans. The attendant said "Umm...Sir that container is not approved for use in the Commonwealth of MA....I can't let you fill it up".

Upon investigating a little farther... to the letter of the law the attendant was "correct in his actions". Apparently, in order to fill a "Portable Gasoline Container" in the commonwealth...it has (had?) to be approved by the State Fire Marshalls office... and some gas cans do have the stamp molded right into the container.

Came as a bit of a surprise...but hey...This is Massachusetts!

Favorite container??? Pretty much anything with a separate 'vent port'...

Actually... The best one I ever saw (and bought) was a Nascar style gas can. 2 1/2 gallons, looks just like the real thing and just as quick too! I would say seconds wise...under 15 seconds.

Anyone else use/ ever bought one of these "Nascar style gas cans???"


----------



## TMonter (Sep 6, 2007)

I like the smaller ventless cans for small applications like chainsaws and mowers as they pour slowly.

For larger applications I like the old 5-gallon Jerry cans with the flexible metal spout.


----------



## MrGriz (Sep 6, 2007)

Never tried one of the quick fuel types for the lawn mower.  Usually if I have to stop for gas in the middle of mowing, it's a good time for a stretch and a beer also.

I like the cheap plastic (vented) 5 gallon can that I picked up at Farm & Fleet.  So far it's been a good one and the pull out spout hasn't cracked (yet).  When I'm out in the woods with the  saw, I have a one gallon, red, plastic can that I picked up at a True Value quite a few years back.  It's a nice shape, vented, and pours well.  The best part is it's made of very thick plastic, so the thing should last forever.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna have to cast vote for the Farm/Fleet also. Has the small flat cap that goes under the spigot to ensure no spillage while travelling, and the plastic can be written on for labelling with a black sharpie pen for lawn mower container, chainsaw mix container, etc..................Mass. is interesting place...lotsa rules


----------



## saichele (Sep 6, 2007)

I had heard that the vented cans were being outlawed?  Home Cheapo and the Ace stopped carrying them, just the ones with the little catch on the spout.  So I went over to WalMart and picked up 2- 5 gals, and 2 2 gals.

Personally, I prefer the more traditional jerry can shape to some of the rounder ones.  Seems like they're easier to handle, strap to the side of a truck bed, etc.

Steve


----------



## GVA (Sep 6, 2007)

Least favorite is the empty gas can........

2nd least favorite is the unvented one that turns into a weeble in the shed in the summer........... till I open it and it turns back to the shape of a  gas can... :cheese:


----------



## Harley (Sep 7, 2007)

my favorite is the one that doesn't leak at the base of the spout when you are trying to fill somthing.... Oh crap... which one WAS that anyway..... it's got to be out in the shed somewhere   :shut:


----------



## struggle (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.nospill.com/classiccans.htm

I have one of these and it has by far been the best gas can I have ever used period.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 7, 2007)

Anything with a vent.  I have a Walmart style and hate it.  I use it for my 2 cycle, which I use much less than straight gas.  

I can't imagine trying to fiddle with the vent free type 5:30am, in a half dark shed, in gloves, trying to fill the snow blower...  

It's much better for me to use it to fill the chainsaw and weed wacker.  That is, until I see another vented tank for $1 at a garage sale.  


Matt


----------



## Gibbonboy (Sep 7, 2007)

Favorite is a 2-gallon round metal can that I found along a road in Maine- it has a great vent arrangement and a nice flex metal spout. Doesn't tip over like the cheapie 5-gallon plastic jugs that are so prevalent. Nothing like filling the gas can and then getting home to realize that it's been laying on its side in the trunk for half the trip. I use the 1-gallon cans with a fixed spout and a vent for saws, weedeater, etc. Easier to control the flow. I can't stand plastic cans that have a spout that retracts back inside through the cap- can't open or close the spout without gas all over your hands. Plus it's impossible to do in the garage when it's 0 degrees and you need to fill the snowblower. Spilled more gas that way than I care to admit. 

The no-spill cans look neat, might try one for the saws this year.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorites are the two old style five gallon vented round ones I bought at an auction for a dollar. Both were full of fresh gas. Two cans and ten gallons of gas for a buck.


----------



## kwburn (Sep 7, 2007)

i've always wanted one of those 'gas caddies' on wheels that holds like 20 gallons and has a crank pump on it.  the thought of having to pay to fill the thing doesnt really excite me though.

i know there are other smaller ones with a small gas handle and pump also that some friends like.  no spill at all, just like filling your car at the pump.

that no-spill one that struggle mentions above looks great although 2.5 gallons is only about 1 fill up for my tractor.


----------



## MrGriz (Sep 7, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Two cans and ten gallons of gas for a buck.



SOLD!


----------



## saichele (Sep 7, 2007)

kwburn said:
			
		

> i've always wanted one of those 'gas caddies' on wheels that holds like 20 gallons and has a crank pump on it.  the thought of having to pay to fill the thing doesnt really excite me though.
> 
> i know there are other smaller ones with a small gas handle and pump also that some friends like.  no spill at all, just like filling your car at the pump.
> 
> that no-spill one that struggle mentions above looks great although 2.5 gallons is only about 1 fill up for my tractor.



I saw one of those at Home Depot the other day, and what really got me was the cost - I think it was $49, for a 20 gal.  
Also-
1) not eager to heave a 20 gal can in or out the back of the truck - that'd be over 100 pounds
2) all the stations have signs posted about not filling the can in the back of the truck.  

So I think I'm sticking with the $6 plastic jobbies.

Steve


----------



## Kaabi (Aug 23, 2008)

$49 for 20 gallons, I suppose that would be an acceptable deal.  I got a five gallon gas tank here: http://www.thehardwarecity.com/?sku=3314523, and it was cheaper than it was at my local store, so I just went with that.


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have one of those vent less WalMart 5gal containers...I don't care for the design much like you it pours too slowly. I use it for the diesel tractor usually 2 pours and it's empty. All my other 5 gal container have vents and work OK. My fav 5 gal container is a metal one I got at Midstate supply in Syracuse it has a spring loaded cap funnel and tube attached...filling up any gas engine is easy with that.

My fav small container is a 2 1/2 gal container I got at the Huskey dealer about 15 years ago, it has a vent cap and the spout has a flexible rubber hose with stopper. About 5 years ago the rubber hose broke when something fell on it...fortunately he had a replacement cap and I was back in business...it's works just great on my 2cyc equipment since I buy the pre-mix for 2 1/2 gallons.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 23, 2008)

I got a couple of the metal round 5 gallon 'safety' cans as well as a 2.5 gallon can.  It has a spring loaded cap and an attached funnel, making it very easy to fill equipment.  Easiest to use and has a metal strainer.  Not sure why 'safety', but maybe it's because it's all metal and electrostatic charge can't build up like plastic.  I wouldn't trust the spring loaded seal if it did tip over, but it is very convenient in the garage, for which they were made.  

I have some 1 gallon plastic cans for the two stroke stuff.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 23, 2008)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I got a couple of the metal round 5 gallon 'safety' cans as well as a 2.5 gallon can.  It has a spring loaded cap and an attached funnel, making it very easy to fill equipment.  Easiest to use and has a metal strainer.  Not sure why 'safety', but maybe it's because it's all metal and electrostatic charge can't build up like plastic.  I wouldn't trust the spring loaded seal if it did tip over, but it is very convenient in the garage, for which they were made.
> 
> I have some 1 gallon plastic cans for the two stroke stuff.


my favorite 2 cycle canMini-Piggy Oil-Gas Container
#17010


----------



## JustWood (Aug 23, 2008)

Tide push button liquid laundry soap jug for "stroker gas" and rectangle antifreeze jugs for bar oil.  The shape makes it easier to pour without spilling.    AND their FREE !


----------



## RonaldAdams (Aug 25, 2008)

I have this can with the go-n-flo hand pump I keep it filled in case of power outages to use on my generater,


----------



## RonaldAdams (Aug 25, 2008)

OOOPPPPSSSS forgot the can :red:


----------

